# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Бесплатные антивирусы

## Geser

Список тут: http://www.securinfo.ru/FreeAntivirus

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

AVG Free Edition , требуеться регистрация для получения ссылки на скачивание .

http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php/doc/2/

----------


## Minos

Бесплатная версия Stop! Free Edition 4.10 http://www.proantivirus.com/ftp/stop410_free.exe (комплект поставки сканер и updater, не умеет сканировать архивы и почтовые базы).

Так же имеется бесплатная версия Panda для Linux http://www.pandasoftware.com/download/linux/linux.asp(перед скачиванием требует регистрации, не доступны обновления).
Прямая ссылка на дистрибутив - http://shareware.pandasoftware.com/s...linux_i386.rpm

----------


## Andrey

Бесплатная утилита для удаления наиболее известных вирусов avast! Virus Cleaner. 
http://www.avast.com/eng/avast_cleaner.htm
http://www.avast.com/eng/down_cleaner.html

----------


## Andrey

> Если уж у вас нет денег что бы купить антивирус, и желания поискать ломанную версию, то обязательно поставьте хотя бы бесплатный антивирус из нижеприведённого списка.
> *Помните, что не используя антивирус Вы не только подвергаетесь опасности потерять ценную информацию, но и предоставляете свой компютер для рассылки спама и атак других компютеров.*
> 
> avast! Home Edition - http://www.avast.com/


Русскую версию программы avast! 4 Home Edition можно скачать здесь http://www.avast.com/eng/down_home.html , а зарегистрировать (тоже на русском) можно здесь http://www.avast.com/i_kat_354.php?lang=RUS

Также для поклонников данной программы есть неплохие зеркала на русском http://www.avasoft.ru и http://avast.4cus.com (правда на последнем информация порядком устарела и качать, что либо, оттуда я не советую).

----------


## Andrey

> AVG Free Edition , требуеться регистрация для получения ссылки на скачивание .
> 
> http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php/doc/2/


В последней версии AVG v7.0 Free Edition регистрация не требуется.
Скачать здесь http://free.grisoft.com/softw/70free...ee_289a392.exe
Официальный сайт здесь http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php

----------


## Andrey

Бесплатные для домашнего пользователя Linux, BSD, Solaris SPARC / Solaris x86 и DOS версии антивируса F-Prot.
http://www.f-prot.com/download/home_user

----------


## vicyo

есть бесплатный bitdefender:

  BitDefender Linux Edition  Download 
  BitDefender Free Edition v7  Download 
  BitDefender Antivirus - Free Edition for Windows CE  Download 
  BitDefender Antivirus - Free Edition for PALM 

_http://www.bitdefender.com/bd/site/downloads.php?menu_id=21

----------


## adilur

Уважаемый Geser! по поводу добавленых вами бесплатных антивирусов хочу заметить следующее:
1. Версии HOME EDITION и PE бесплатны как не пародоксально только для домашнего использования а 
BitDefender Free Edition бесплатен но не имеет модуля-монитора вирусов в реальном времени
2. Антивирус Stop! 4.10 это триальная версия
3. AVG Free Edition - теперь только для домашних пользователей

----------


## Geser

> Уважаемый Geser! по поводу добавленых вами бесплатных антивирусов хочу заметить следующее:
> 1. Версии HOME EDITION и PE бесплатны как не пародоксально только для домашнего использования


Какой антивирус?



> Антивирус Stop! 4.10 это триальная версия


у неё есть ограничения по времени?

----------


## adilur

Вот например антивирус avast! 4 Home на сайте написано следующее: "avast! 4 Home Edition could be used only by home users which do NOT use their computer for profit. If you do not meet both conditions, you can download avast! 4 Professional Edition, try it for up to 60 and then purchase the valid license key" то есть вкраце использовать можно только дома некомерческим образом...  :-[

----------


## adilur

Антивирус Stop! 4.10 free к тому же не имеет антивирусного монитора сидящего в памяти.........

----------


## adilur

И еще AntiVir PE тоже не имеет монитора :&#039;(

----------


## Geser

Так на то оно и халява, что бы чего-то нужного не было  :Smiley:  Все денюжку хотят  :Smiley:

----------


## Andrey

> И еще AntiVir PE тоже не имеет монитора :&#039;(


Как не имеет? А что, по-твоему, в трее сидит и AntiVir Guard зовется? Нечего, по чем зря, хорошую программу ругать!!!

----------

> *avast! Home Edition* - http://www.avast.com/
> *ClamAV For Windows* - http://www.sosdg.org/software.php
> *AntiVir PE* - http://www.free-av.com/
> *AVG Free Edition* - http://free.grisoft.com/freeweb.php/doc/2/ бесплатен только для домашних пользователей
> *Stop! Free Edition 4.10* http://www.proantivirus.com/ftp/stop410_free.exe (комплект поставки сканер и updater, не умеет сканировать архивы и почтовые базы)
> *BitDefender Free Edition* - http://www.bitdefender.com/bd/site/d...php?menu_id=21 - не имеет модуля-монитора вирусов в реальном времени
> 
> 
> *Антивирусные утилиты:*
> ...


ПОДСКАЖИТЕ КАКОЙ ИЗ НИХ САМЫЙ СПОСОБНЫЙ????

----------


## adilur

Единственный по настоящему бесплатный это Antivir PE
вот что они пишут "This free AntiVir Personal Edition is intended exclusively for private use on a 
single workstation. You may copy the complete program package and pass it on to 
others for private use only.
The free AntiVir Personal Edition may not be used for commercial or professional 
purposes." Это все хорошо но меня это не устраивает!! так как сдесь написано что только для личного использования на одной машине.... а мне нужно поставить какой-нибуть бесплатный антивирус на 80 компов в классе... Помогите!!! :&#039;(

----------


## Andrey

> ПОДСКАЖИТЕ КАКОЙ ИЗ НИХ САМЫЙ СПОСОБНЫЙ????


По моему, глубокому убеждению, AntiVir PE (http://www.free-av.com) - лучше всего обнаруживает и лечит вирусы, но размер обновлений около 2 МВ (нет "инкрементальной загрузки", приходиться скачивать всю базу целиком) + отсутствие проверки входящей почты. Но хорошая служба тех поддержки - ответ на вопрос в течении суток (за исключением выходных). С максимальными настройками - зверь, а не программа и главное не каких тормозов.

avast! 4.5 Home Edition (http://www.avast.com)- полная автоматизация + наличие русского языка + 100% лечение любых вирусов за счет использования базы VRDB (аналог ADinf). Минус программы: в компании всего два антивирусных эксперта, которые не успевают пополнять вирусные базы. Но в целом это претендент на второе место.

На третье место можно поставить AVG 7.0 Free Edition (http://free.grisoft.com). Плюсы программы: хороший эвристический анализ, быстрая реакция на новые вирусы. Минус - сложность в настройки проверки почты на вирусы.

У остальных программ (перечисленных выше) отсутствует антивирусный монитор.

MicroWorld Anti Virus Toolkit - http://www.mwti.net/antivirus/free_utilities.asp
 = 30 дневный антивирус Касперского (изменен интерфейс программы) за минусом антивирусного монитора.

Вывод: AntiVir или avast!, хотя решать лучше самому.

----------


## Andrey

> Единственный по настоящему бесплатный это Antivir PE
> вот что они пишут "This free AntiVir Personal Edition is intended exclusively for private use on a 
> single workstation. You may copy the complete program package and pass it on to 
> others for private use only.
> The free AntiVir Personal Edition may not be used for commercial or professional 
> purposes." Это все хорошо но меня это не устраивает!! так как сдесь написано что только для личного использования на одной машине.... а мне нужно поставить какой-нибуть бесплатный антивирус на 80 компов в классе... Помогите!!! :&#039;(


На платные антивирусы нет денег (Dr.Web - скидка 50% для учебных заведений http://www.dials.ru), в бесплатных не подходит лицензионное соглашение - может совсем тогда нечего не ставить?!
P.S.: попробуй этот вариант http://virusinfo.info/index.php?boar...y;threadid=306

----------


## Andrey

> Единственный по настоящему бесплатный это Antivir PE...
> ...а мне нужно поставить какой-нибуть бесплатный антивирус на 80 компов в классе... Помогите!!! :&#039;(


Используй ClamWin Free Antivirus 0.37.3 released (http://www.clamwin.net/).
Он полностью бесплатен, нет ни каких ограничений в использовании. 
Единственный минус - программа не совсем стабильна (версии выше 0.35 на моём PC отказываются работать (хотя это может быть частный случай  :Smiley: )) + отсутствие антивирусного монитора (обещают сделать в версии 0.40).
Для Linux OC версия ClamAV находится здесь http://www.clamav.net/

----------


## Alexey P.

> Для Linux OC версия ClamAV находится здесь http://www.clamav.net/


 И это отличный антивирус на почтовый сервер.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Andrey

> И это отличный антивирус на почтовый сервер.


На халяву и уксус сладкий!
Не нравится ClamAV (http://www.clamav.net/) - ставь AMaViS (http://www.amavis.org/), хотя у них одинаковые AV движки и базы.
А вообще, что конкретно тебя не устраивает?

----------


## adilur

Спасибо всем за помощь, буду ждать ClamAV с антивирусным монитором.....Если вопрос насчет "что тебя не устраивает" ко мне то отвечаю ситуация следующая: денег на антивирусы у нашего учереждения нету тем более за некоторые из них надо платить каждый год... ищу бесплатные. PE и HOME edition не подходят по лицензии, т.к их можно ставить на один комп дома....
всем спасибо.

----------


## Andrey

> *Stop! Free Edition 4.10* http://www.proantivirus.com/ftp/stop410_free.exe (комплект поставки сканер и updater, не умеет сканировать архивы и почтовые базы)


Существенный недостаток программы - не умеет бороться с макро-вирусами.
Отправьте запрос в [email protected] и вам это официально подтвердят.

----------


## Andrey

> *BitDefender Free Edition* - http://www.bitdefender.com/bd/site/d...php?menu_id=21 - не имеет модуля-монитора вирусов в реальном времени


Невозможно загрузить Free версию.

----------


## Minos

> Спасибо всем за помощь, буду ждать ClamAV с антивирусным монитором.....Если вопрос насчет "что тебя не устраивает" ко мне то отвечаю ситуация следующая: денег на антивирусы у нашего учереждения нету тем более за некоторые из них надо платить каждый год... ищу бесплатные. PE и HOME edition не подходят по лицензии, т.к их можно ставить на один комп дома....
> всем спасибо.


Если мне не изменяет память, то у Clamav есть монитор, называется он называется ClamD. 
В качестве альтернативы Free антивирусов, могу предложить стратегию использования антивирусов пока не закончится срок действия, список антивирусов большой и все имеют trial версии, которые можно использовать не нарушая авторского права. Можно, в принципе, выбрать несколько неплохих антииврусов и использовать их по очереде. Опять же переодически выходят новые версии, т.е. trial жизнь закольцовывается, правда такая стратегия подойдет в случае маленького компьютерного парка 15-20 машин, иначе жизнь админа будет невыносимой.

Если сеть большая, то возможно легче будет перекрыть пути проникновения инфекции, например где ненужно отключить дисководы и CD-ROM, используя устройства чтения съемных носителей информации только на доверенных компьютерах, трафик жестко фильтровать на сервере, такой вариант будет  дешевле установки антивируса на каждую машину, но нужно будет хорошо прикрыть "периметр", ибо при проникновении вируса во внутрь будут  ПРОБЛЕММЫ.

Вообще трудно что, либо советовать не зная конкретной ситуации. Если учреждение государственное и относится к образозованию либо науке, то можно поспрашивать насчет скидок, обычно они составляют около 50%, но иногда доходят и до 100%  :Wink:  .

----------


## pig

> Если мне не изменяет память, то у Clamav есть монитор, называется он называется ClamD.


Это демон. Он сам ничего не мониторит, просто висит и ждёт, когда его попросят что-либо проверить. Фишка, удобная для почтовых (и им подобных) серверов.

----------


## Andrey

У ClamWin монитор обещают в версии 0.40. Пока монитора нет :&#039;(, есть Agent в трее для быстрого запуска.
Released 0.37.3 нормально работает в OC Win XP, чего не могу сказать о предыдущем released 0.35.
А демоны у нас в Unix&#039;е ;D.

----------


## Minos

> У ClamWin монитор обещают в версии 0.40. Пока монитора нет, есть Agent в трее для быстрого запуска.
> Released 0.37.3 нормально работает в OC Win XP, чего не могу сказать о предыдущем released 0.35.


Значит подвела :-[, где-то читал как задействовать clamd для проверки файлов при их чтении с диска, если найду у себя ту статью, то обязательно выложу.

----------


## Andrey

> Невозможно загрузить Free версию.


Беру свои слова обратно.
Там всплывающие окно, которое я просто не заметил из-за настроек в IE и брандмауэре.

----------


## Andrey

> *AntiVir PE* - http://www.free-av.com/


Расширенные базы по поиску и удалению spyware/adware обещают в скором времени. Ждем  ;D.

----------


## Andrey

Открылось неплохое зеркало avast&#039;а (http://www.avast.com/) на русском:
http://www.avast.ru/

----------


## egik

прикольная статья с описанием бесплатных антивирусов
качаем, читаем, комментируем...
http://www.uchebka.ru/arhiv/21.zip

----------

Отличный русскоязычный сайт - http://freeantivirus.narod.ru я там всё качаю, антивирусы программы, статьи... и грузится быстро.  ВСЁ БЕСПЛАТНО!

----------

